# 04 Jeep Wrangler x



## diehlpickle (Jun 4, 2014)

Has anyone recently put theses on jeep, if so how do you like them, how bright are they and are they easy to install. i am thinking about putting some on my jeep and want to hear your opinons about them. 
http://www.shoppmlit.com/jeep-96-06-wrangler-tj-led-colorshift-angel-eyes-demon-halo-light-bulbs-kit-drl.html
Is this a good price for them? or can i get them some were cheaper.




Jeep 96-06 Wrangler TJ LED ColorSHIFT Angel Eyes Demon HALO Light Bulbs Kit DRL
Fits Jeep 96-06 Wrangler TJ Specifically ORACLE Lights - Headlight HALO Rings + V2.0 Controller ColorSHIFT 5050 RGB LED | SMD - Any/All Color(s) 60,000 Hours Life Span | Gen-IV LED Circit Board ShopPMLIT-com Authorized Dealer for ORACLE Lights
shoppmlit.com

http://www.shoppmlit.com/jeep-96-06...ngel-eyes-demon-halo-light-bulbs-kit-drl.html


----------



## DixieLee (May 14, 2012)

*headlights*

If you're looking for cool, I would say go with these. Not sure if it's a good price or not. But if you're looking for bright visible light, I would highly recommend the Truck-Lite LED headlights. I have them on my 01 Jeep Tj and it's the best upgrade I've done. 6000 kelvin pure white light and I can see everything on the road in front of me.


----------

